# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  heather

## hypostatic

Hi all,

is it too late to put bees on the heather and also, does anyone know anyplace in West Lothian that i can put a couple of hives?

Dave

----------


## crabbitdave

The heathers been early this year Dave I missed it due to work and it been a good year for it too :/

----------

